# Curiosity



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

So I'm new to muzzleloading and I've learned a lot by reading through some other threads on here already, so thank you all for that. As I'm looking around at muzzleloaders and using your guys' opinions, I was just wondering if anyone is looking to sell a good muzzleloader or knows of someone that is.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a CVA optima it comes with a one piece scope mount. The barrel is stainless and the stock is a thumb hole camo. I bought it and shot few rounds at the range with it. Never has been out hunting or at the range again.

I have a few others that's why it is just sitting around.


----------

